# Is this a female red peacock cichlid?



## cichlid101 (Mar 18, 2010)

I need help identifying a cichlid. I rescued it from an extrememly crowded tank and put it into my empty 25 gallon. Its 2 years old and 3 inches long, I do plan on getting a 40 gallon long at the end of the year so the 25 is temporary, I would just like any help and info on this guy. Thanks. :help Also the tips of the fins have gone from green to orange )


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yep, female peacock, you can't really tell them apart, but the red ones are hybrids of lots of peacocks, so any female can into the red line.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

ya, thats deffinitely a red peacock cichlid.  :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

